# Gunfire



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just heard about 10 gunshots and police sirens going on all around me...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sounds exciting, nothing happens here in boring Maadi.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Sounds exciting, nothing happens here in boring Maadi.




believe me boring is good


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

didnt u hear gunfire yesterday in maadi, Canuck, last night about 9


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry for my stupid question but Maadi is included in the unrest? I was hoping its far away enough from Thairir Square .....,?!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

starlet said:


> Sorry for my stupid question but Maadi is included in the unrest? I was hoping its far away enough from Thairir Square .....,?!




Yes Maadi gets included, not anywhere near as bad as downtown etc but yes it does spill over there


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. Any advice? We arrive on Sunday ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

starlet said:


> Thanks. Any advice? We arrive on Sunday ...



don't go near any demonstrations, stay away from police stations.. 

go back two years on this forum and read what was happening, 

Safe Journey

Maiden


----------

